# [Aporte] Como fundir metales con el horno microondas



## anajesusa (Abr 25, 2015)

Hola, he puesto un video que muestra el mecanismo para fundir metales usando un microondas y porque es que podemos colocar metales dentro del mismo sin que ocurra nada.
Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 25, 2015)

Ya conocía esto, pero tengo una duda, respecto al tiempo en que se tarda en fundír el metal.

¿Has notado algún problema, como calentamiento en el microondas?
Lo pregunto porque como en casa el lapso mas largo en que el horno permanece encendido, es de 3 minutos.
Aquí se a mencionado muchas veces, que los transformadores de microondas, no son buenos para un trabajo continuo.

En cuanto al carburo de silicio.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-549248563-ladrillos-revestimiento-200-x-50-x-25-mm-carburo-de-silicio-_JM_

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 25, 2015)

se necesitan unos 12 minutos para derretir el aluminio y unos 15 para el bronce, este MO que tengo va bien hasta los 15 mas de eso se corta, el sensor que esta sobre el transformador es el que corta, no es normal que se corte a los 3 minutos, con ese tiempo podes hacer poco. hay algún sensor mal puesto, tal vez tocando el disipador del magnetron que se calienta bastante.
Este MO que tengo es para experimentar, es uno que me regalaron y lo reparé, aguanta hasta un ataque norteamericano.
El carburo del que hablo viene en polvo, es para pulir y viene calibrado según el grano.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 25, 2015)

hola nuevamente, no, no decía que se cortaba a los 3 minutos, era que en realidad, nunca necesité más de ese tiempo, y la duda venía por el tiempo que soportaba el MO.

*Te había puesto un enlace de uno que vendía el carburo en polvo*, pero al leer más detalladamente era un fake(anunciaba una bolsa de 25 kilos, pero luego aclaraba muy abajo, que el precio era por kilo).
Una lástima, el año pasado hubo uno que vendía 10 kilos por 80 pesos.
Y yo no le compré porque etaba muy lejos.
Gracias anajesusa


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 25, 2015)

Hola César, el carburo se compra en las casas que venden elementos para óptica y se usa para tallar el vidrio de las lentes. En Rosario se conseguía y debo tener por algún lado un frasco. En Bs. As. había en la Calle Corrientes, no recuerdo la altura, pero cerca del 500, en la guia telefónica debe estar. Muy interesante tu post. Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2015)

Ah! buen dato el de las ópticas no había buscado por ese rubro, el enlace de p p p manda a unos ladrillos hechos con carborundo pero no el polvo. De todas maneras es fácil conseguir las muelas verdes para widia y van perfecto. Aquileslor, te mandé un privado hace tiempo, necesitaría consultarte sobre unas lentes que me regalaron y que no se me ocurre que hacer con ellas, en cualquier momento te mando unas fotos para que si puedo hacer algún invento con las mismas.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2015)

http://www.preciolandia.com/ar/carburo-de-silicio-oxido-de-aluminio-abr-766bb5-a.html


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2015)

gracias Dosme, no se te escapa una. Abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2015)

Naaaaaaa , es del mismo que publicó PPP :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aporte-fundir-metales-horno-microondas-131275/#post1018594

Fijate las cosas que vende :

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/_CustId_75947707


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola Cesar fijate aca solian tener
http://www.abrasivoscordoba.com.ar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola a todos , mui interesante ese aporte , quanto a proibición de enplear mectales en los hornos de microndas , es aclarado que la fuerte potenzia reflejada por los mectales estropian la valvula magnetron , enquanto que quando en uso normal toda la potencia de RF generada es absorvida y transformada en calor (efecto Joule) por lo alimento (carga , jejejejejej)
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2015)

Hace un rato pregunté en ML por las copas abrasivas que vienen de carburo de silicio, el mismo candidato de los enlaces de ppp y dosme, porque estaría muy bueno, estarían listas para usar, de momento no tienen en carborundo verde. Voy a preguntar en cordoba en el link de panda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2015)

Las piedras copas tienen un "ujero" forrado en plomo para el eje  . . .  se te caería el metal fundido


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 26, 2015)

se puede poner dentro de la copa un molde para masitas que son de chapa de hierro y se soluciona el problema del ujerito, y para vitrofusión se usa directo


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 29, 2015)

Lo que no comenta que el termostato del micro se dispara sobre los 80ºC y tanto rato, por mucho que aísle el ladrillo, el interior si coge esa temperatura fácilmente y el magnetron deja de funcionar..hasta que vuelve a bajar la Tª.  Si lo cambias por otro, p.e. de 105ºC se quema el micro o el magnetron... 
También se puede emplear crisol de oxido de aluminio, ambos se pueden conseguir en botes de kilo (o debería) en suministro industrial especializados en venta abrasivos, lijas, muelas, pulimentos. 
Hay muelas de forma copa-vaso, creo que se ha comentado, pero con agujero y alguna plomo, se puede tapar.
Pero vamos, aquí se pueden conseguir fácilmente el crisol cerámico , se emplea en Joyeria, osea en suministro industrial de joyería. Este es blaco, osea, de oxido de aluminio, otro mineral empleado en la fabricación de lijas, muelas...
La marca Debray, vende botes de un Kg. de estos minerales, en varias calidades y granulometria.
Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 29, 2015)

Al microondas que tengo para experimentos salta el termostato que esta sobre el transformador(el secundario) cuando supero los 15 minutos, no sabìa lo del oxido de aluminio, buen dato, supongo que la vitrificaciòn serà igual que con el carborundo con algun aglomerante, bentonita por ejemplo. Gracias por el dato


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 30, 2015)

Tambien serviria el silex, se emplea de la misma y se consigue en los mismos sitios.
La resina fenolica se emplea como aglomerante pero al horno.


----------



## Tachenk (May 1, 2015)

De todas maneras por lo que cuesta un crisol ceramico ya hecho no merece la pena tanta complicación:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/331540343202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2015)

Se te olvida un punto, es que como se comporta la cerámica en el microondas, no estamos hablando de un horno eléctrico, el material debe absorver y no tener compuestos metálicos en su composición.....


----------



## Tachenk (May 1, 2015)

Claro. Es un crisol cerámico. ¿Donde esta el metal?


----------



## yosimiro (May 1, 2015)

No he querido decir nada antes, respecto del oxido de aluminio.
Pero *no creo que sea tan eficiente en la absorción de las microondas, como el carburo de silicio.*
De hecho en varias páginas dedicadas al uso del MO para fusión de metales, se pone énfasis en que debe ser este último, y no el primero.

Por supuesto que un crisol ”*comprado*” a de ser más barato.
Pero el hecho de que sirva para lo que es, no significa que se pueda usar en la fusión por microondas.

La única observación que hago, ya se tocó en el post, y es que se me ocurre riesgoso mantener el horno encendido por períodos muy largos, ya que fue pensado para  tiempos menores.
Quienes hemos querido usar el transformador que tienen(en una fuente, por ejemplo), sabemos que así como está construido, no soporta mucho tiempo sin calentarse, aún sin carga.

Entonces, sería importante que el crisol, tuviera una tapa del mismo material, además del material aislante, esto ayudaría a aumentar la velocidad de calentamiento, y por lo tanto a disminuir el tiempo que el horno debiera estar encendido.


----------



## anajesusa (May 5, 2015)

Estaría bueno hacer la prueba esa ppp, estoy justo moliendo un poco de carboundo para hacer el video de como se fabrica el crisol, capaz hago la tapa para ver si disminuye el tiempo. 
 Off topic: Que bananeros que somos, en el link que agregó el amigo sale un cartel en rojo que dice que no se hacen envíos a argentina, y es lógico, despues de 6 meses hoy me llegaron unos sensores  de distancia para arduino qu había pedido, no los reclamé, los había dado por perdidos, pero supongo que la mayoría pasados unos 40 días hace el reclamo y el chino tiene que mandar de nuevo, como no nos van a banear...


----------



## anajesusa (May 9, 2015)

Va la segunda parte con la construcción del refractario y el crisol
Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

Releyendo artículos de hace varios años (solo para verificar), confirmo lo que te había sugerido.

Sintetizando, las microondas no calientan el metal, sino indirectamente.
Primero se calienta el carburo de silicio, y este calienta el metal.
Entonces, agregando una tapa a tu crisol, estás agregando un elemento calefactor.

Esto tiene que redundar en una mejora en la eficiencia, y un acortamiento del tiempo que tardaría en calentarse el metal.

Por eso pregunto...

¿Por qué en el video no veo la tapa?


----------



## anajesusa (May 10, 2015)

Hola ppp, no me he hecho tiempo de hacer el molde para la tapa, pero lo haré y si da resultado haré otro video indicando las mejoras y agregaré el crédito de tu idea, aunque sospecho que no será tan notable, porque el MO deberá calentar mas masa y esa calentura no se si alcanzará a compensar la calentura que se escapa por arriba, es solo una idea negativa mía ja ja


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

Puestos abuscar lo negativo, existe la posibilidad de fusión superficial del compuesto (carborundum bentonita), y como consecuencia la soldadura del crisol con la tapa.

Esto, supongo que podría prevenirse antes de comenzar, invirtiendo el crisol (boca abajo, para que solo quede impregnada la parte que hará contacto con la tapa), y espolvoreándolo con talco, así como también espolvorear la tapa.

Y digo talco, porque tengo entendido que es lo que se usa en vitrofusión.


----------



## anajesusa (May 10, 2015)

esa no se me había ocurrido, espero que no ocurra . PPP sabes que son esos pañitos que usan en vitrofusión en el piso del refractario para que no se pegue el vidrio? he visto que el caolin es el polvo


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

Por lo que he leido(luego de tu pregunta)

Debe ser Papel cerámico o Bullseye, buscalo así.

Soy _*"Google search engineer"*_.


----------



## anajesusa (May 10, 2015)

ah buen dato!!, ya se esta vitrificando la tapa del crisol, esta mañana hice con el torno el molde de madera y como ya había molido el carborundo para el video, hice la pasta y bue veremos que pasa.


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

Mejor que decir es hacer...




Eso lo escuche en alguna parte.


----------



## anajesusa (May 10, 2015)

Ya lo probé, a los 10 minutos nada, a los 13 ya fundió el aluminio, puse poco aluminio unos 50 gramos, la tapa no se pegó no noto mucho cambio, voy a probar la misma cantidad sin tapa y con un ladrillo que deje poco espacio entre la boca del crisol y el "techo" del otro ladrillo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2015)

Me tiemblan las manos de cambiarle el título a Sodomizando un MicroOndas


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/O4-WL6dMkiXKEg-0gOIUv0JpuFTN3JcqOUqh5_6aB_Y=w737-h553-noYa lo probé, a los 10 minutos nada, a los 13 ya fundió el aluminio, puse poco aluminio unos 50 gramos, la tapa no se pegó no noto mucho cambio, voy a probar la misma cantidad sin tapa y con un ladrillo que deje poco espacio entre la boca del crisol y el "techo" del otro ladrillo



Pero o en el video, o  en el primer post dijiste que habías tardado 14 minuto,
¿O alucino?.





anajesusa dijo:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/O4-WL6dMkiXKEg-0gOIUv0JpuFTN3JcqOUqh5_6aB_Y=w737-h553-noYa lo probé, a los 10 minutos nada, a los 13 ya fundió el aluminio, puse poco aluminio unos 50 gramos, la tapa no se pegó no noto mucho cambio, voy a probar la misma cantidad sin tapa y con un ladrillo que deje poco espacio entre la boca del crisol y el "techo" del otro ladrillo



Pero déjandolo enfriar completamente.

El sentido común me dice que debe, y los datos me dicen, que hubo una mejoría.


Como quisiera tener esa decisión para emprender proyectos.


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/O4-WL6dMkiXKEg-0gOIUv0JpuFTN3JcqOUqh5_6aB_Y=w737-h553-noYa lo probé, a los 10 minutos nada, a los 13 ya fundió el aluminio, puse poco aluminio unos 50 gramos, la tapa no se pegó no noto mucho cambio, voy a probar la misma cantidad sin tapa y con un ladrillo que deje poco espacio entre la boca del crisol y el "techo" del otro ladrillo



Pero dejándolo enfriar completamente.

El sentido común me dice que debe haber, y los datos me dicen, que hubo una mejoría.


Como quisiera tener esa decisión para emprender proyectos.


----------



## anajesusa (May 10, 2015)

si fueron 14 minutos en el primer video pero la prueba hay que hacerla con la misma cantidad de aluminio, mañana hago la prueba sin la tapa y vemos que pasa.


----------



## opamp (May 10, 2015)

Si la eficiencia de un horno de u-ondas al calentar agua ,está alrededor del 50 % a 60%, aumentará o disminuirá la eficiencia del horno de u-ondas al fundir metales?,los crisoles eléctricos pasan el 80%, a modo de experimento es interesante!


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> si fueron 14 minutos en el primer video pero la prueba hay que hacerla con la misma cantidad de aluminio, mañana hago la prueba sin la tapa y vemos que pasa.



Tomo tus palabras(sin ánimo de polemizar).
Revisé en el minuto 10, y nada.
Revisé en el minuto 13, y ya estaba fundido.

Yo revisaría en el minuto 12, u 11.

Estás haciendo, lo que muchos quisiéramos.


----------



## pigma (May 10, 2015)

Mmmm por lo que comentan, el microondas esta muy "apenas" para fundir metales y me parece buena idea, pero no se esta arriesgando mucho? no habria otra forma de hacer algo casero mas estable y seguro?

Aclaro que no desacredito la idea, al contrario, la agradezco mucho pero creo que estaremos temblando, cada vez que quieramos fundir algun metal para algun invento...


----------



## yosimiro (May 10, 2015)

pigma dijo:


> Mmmm por lo que comentan, el microondas esta muy "apenas" para fundir metales y me parece buena idea, pero no se esta arriesgando mucho? no habria otra forma de hacer algo casero mas estable y seguro?
> 
> Aclaro que no desacredito la idea, al contrario, la agradezco mucho pero creo que estaremos temblando, cada vez que quieramos fundir algun metal para algun invento...



Por eso la tarea del amigo anajesusa, es encomiable, y muy elogiable.
Porque conociéndolo, por sus videos, no se detendrá hasta sacar conclusiones de rendimiento, eficiencia, y seguramente algún otro item.
Lo que nos da la oportunidad de comenzar, sin dar palos de ciego.

Y por cierto, ese microondas, lo encontró, reparó, y es el que usa para sus experimentos.


----------



## anajesusa (May 13, 2015)

Hola, ya estoy casi en condiciones de asegurar que se acorta el tiempo con la tapita, pasa que lleva tiempo porque tengo que dejar enfriar despues de cada prueba, esta tarde hice la prueba sin tapa, saqué a los 11 minutos estaba duro el aluminio, puse 1 minuto mas, seguía duro y a los 13 quedó fundido. 
Hace un rato puse el crisol con la tapita 12 minutos y saqué, ya  estaba fundido, mañana le pongo 11 minutos a ver si acorta un poco mas, ademas me gustaría probar 12 minutos directamente sin tapa porque eso de sacar y volver a calentar no me deja tranquilo.


----------



## pandacba (May 13, 2015)

Ya con la data de la experienias, seguro tendras una idea mejor al ponerlo de un tiron los 12 minutos, ya que no habra ningún tipo de perdidas


----------



## yosimiro (May 13, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola, ya estoy casi en condiciones de asegurar que se acorta el tiempo con la tapita, pasa que lleva tiempo porque tengo que dejar enfriar despues de cada prueba, esta tarde hice la prueba sin tapa, saqué a los 11 minutos estaba duro el aluminio, puse 1 minuto mas, seguía duro y a los 13 quedó fundido.
> Hace un rato puse el crisol con la tapita 12 minutos y saqué, ya  estaba fundido, mañana le pongo 11 minutos a ver si acorta un poco mas, ademas me gustaría probar 12 minutos directamente sin tapa porque eso de sacar y volver a calentar no me deja tranquilo.




Me gusta como atacas el problema, de frente* "el toro por las astas"*.

------------


----------



## anajesusa (May 17, 2015)

Hola gente, después de varias pruebas tengo un resultado cierto, antes que decir la conclusión quiero aclarar que encontré una razón por la que el microondas tardaba tanto, después de hacer algunas pruebas encontré que de la instalación donde estaba conectado el MO salia un olor a recalentado y al revisar la linea a la que estaba conectada era de cable de menos de 1mm, asi es que cambié a un enchufe que venía de la troncal 3 mm, esto me redujo en casi 5 minutos el tiempo de fundición del aluminio.
Con respecto al crisol con tapa y sin tapa tengo que rectificar lo dicho en mi anterior mensaje, sin la tapa y con el refractario bien justo tarda 9 minutos y con la tapa 10 minutos, mas les digo, se necesita algo mas de 10 minutos ya que el aluminio en ese tiempo recién empieza a fluidificarse. La razón es lógica mas masa, mas tiempo, esto me lleva a un nuevo desafío que es hacer un crisol de paredes mas finas, estará en la cola de proyectos, me queda un año y medio para jubilarme y allí no sabré en que ocuparme, porque aún con los años no puedo quedar quieto y seguramente lo haré o antes si se me chifla el moño ja ja


----------



## yosimiro (May 17, 2015)

Es al menos extraño.
Suena lógico "mayor masa, mayor tiempo".

Sin embargo, ese espacio abierto, si bién es refractario, no aporta temperatura.
En cambio la tapa sí.

Teniendo en cuenta, que las microondas rebotan en el metal, se diría que el calentamiento por arriba(sin tapa), no es probable.
En cambio, en presencia de la misma, hay una fuente más de calor.
También, lo ingresaré en cola de proyectos muy, muy, muy lejanos, para encarar.
Porque  primero, tengo que encontrar un microondas reparable.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2015)

Fundido de metales en segundos.






y mi favorita, Vintage style.






¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## anajesusa (May 17, 2015)

Ese de arco es una papita, muy simple parece, que tentación tengo todo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2015)

Todavía venden los carbones de cine para hacer la lámpara de arco ,  yo la hacía directo a los 220 Vac en serie con una resistencia de 1 KWatt (plancha , estufa de cuarzo o ambas en paralelo )

El cuanto al segundo horno , he visto hornos profesionales , el quemador de gas entra por abajo y además no apunta al centro sino a un costado y entonces la llama sube en tirabuzón


----------



## yosimiro (May 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todavía venden los carbones de cine para hacer la lámpara de arco ,  yo la hacía directo a los 220 Vac en serie con una resistencia de 1 KWatt (plancha , estufa de cuarzo o ambas en paralelo )
> 
> El cuanto al segundo horno , he visto hornos profesionales , el quemador de gas entra por abajo y además no apunta al centro sino a un costado y entonces la llama sube en tirabuzón





Pregunta, ¿una resistencia de un Kw en cada borne?.
Tengo los carbones.

Lo de la llama en tirabuzón, *tal cual*

A mi explicaron eso en la secundaria.....
La famosa *"mufla"*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2015)

No, solo una de 1 kWatt en serie con algo cómo ésto :








http://www.preciolandia.com/ar/electrodos-carbones-para-cine-e-industri-75z10w-a.html


----------



## anajesusa (May 19, 2015)

Volviendo al microondas pretendo calcular la energía de radiación de un microondas, hago el siguiente experimento, pongo una jarra en el interior con 1 litro de agua, previo tomo la temperatura inicial, le doy un minuto al MO, saco agito con una cuchara para homogeneizar y mido la temperatura. Con esos datos saco las kilocalorías y divido por 60 (1 minuto) tengo Kcal/seg, multiplico por 4180 me da los Joules por segundo (Watts) bueno sorpresa puede ser 500W nomas? o estoy metiendo la pata en algo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2015)

7 minutos desde 25º a 100º

Hacelo mas largo así tenes menor error


----------



## anajesusa (May 19, 2015)

no tengo que llegar a 100, si no corro el riesgo de no tomar exacto la diferencia de temperatura, cuando llega al punto de ebullición se clava ahí


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2015)

Buehhh , Entalpía de vaporización o calor latente de vaporización (lo estudié con Guido Guidi)

Pongamos desde ambiente a 90ºC


----------



## anajesusa (May 19, 2015)

bueno pero esta bien hecho mi cálculo? me da unos 500w tanta perdida tienen?
con esos números que me tiraste me da 746W, fueron al azar o lo tomaste?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2015)

Es cómo se verifica un microondas  , si tarda mas a cambiar el capacitor


----------



## anajesusa (May 19, 2015)

Ups! no sabía que era asi, estaba intentando preparar un práctico. el valor es el que me diste?  unos 75 ° en 7 minutos. Gracias dosme


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2015)

Sip , y te da 800 Watts (potencia media de la mayoría de los microondas)


----------



## anajesusa (May 19, 2015)

el mio debe estar medio friturado, bueno con toda la tortura... tengo un capa nuevo voy a probar si mejora y voy a preparar el practico, me figuraba que iba a encontrar casi un Kw


----------



## yosimiro (May 25, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola gente, después de varias pruebas tengo un resultado cierto, antes que decir la conclusión quiero aclarar que encontré una razón por la que el microondas tardaba tanto, después de hacer algunas pruebas encontré que de la instalación donde estaba conectado el MO salia un olor a recalentado y al revisar la linea a la que estaba conectada era de cable de menos de 1mm, asi es que cambié a un enchufe que venía de la troncal 3 mm, esto me redujo en casi 5 minutos el tiempo de fundición del aluminio.
> Con respecto al crisol con tapa y sin tapa tengo que rectificar lo dicho en mi anterior mensaje, sin la tapa y con el refractario bien justo tarda 9 minutos y con la tapa 10 minutos, mas les digo, se necesita algo mas de 10 minutos ya que el aluminio en ese tiempo recién empieza a fluidificarse. La razón es lógica mas masa, mas tiempo, esto me lleva a un nuevo desafío que es hacer un crisol de paredes mas finas, estará en la cola de proyectos, me queda un año y medio para jubilarme y allí no sabré en que ocuparme, porque aún con los años no puedo quedar quieto y seguramente lo haré o antes si se me chifla el moño ja ja





La verdad, que estaba pasando por alto, una pregunta que me parece pertinente.
y es...

¿Utilizas algún tipo de fundente, para eliminar el hidrógeno gaseoso que se impregna en el metal(aluminio)?


----------



## anajesusa (May 25, 2015)

ningún fundente, alguien me comentó alguna vez que le saben poner una cucharadita de sal de mesa ClNa para que no se forme una capita gris sobre el metal fundido pero no lo hice nunca


----------



## asherar (Ago 4, 2015)

En este enlace se describe con mucho detalle la parte térmica de un sistema para calentar y fundir 
metales con un horno de microondas. 

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/fundicion%20microondas/fundicion%20microondas.html






​Al final del enlace se sugieren modificaciones para lograr mayor temperatura y así poder fundir otros metales de mayor punto de fusión. 

La idea es dejar registro de este enlace donde se describe la aplicación.

La página en formato html está en  *cientificosaficionados.com*
Me tomé la libertad de pasarlo a PDF acomodando algunos aspectos de forma. Si en este trámite he cometido errores por favor háganmelo saber y los corrijo.
Lamento no disponer el nombre del autor de tan completo trabajo.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 4, 2015)

El nombre del autor es Gerardo Meiro, es el administrador de la página ala que haces referencia tambien en mi vídeo me refiero a el como PFDC ( profesor Frank De Copenahaue) es un capo y un amigo


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 14, 2015)

agrego acá mi último experimento con los hornitos, esta vez preparado para fundir vidrio. Creo que tiene mas potencial que fundir vidrio nomas, se calienta al rojo en 1 minuto.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola 





anajesusa dijo:


> agrego acá mi último experimento con los hornitos, esta vez preparado para fundir vidrio. Creo que tiene mas potencial que fundir vidrio nomas, se calienta al rojo en 1 minuto.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzeC_YRxd_c


Gracias amigo ., sigo atentamente el hilo​ Me interesa los de los metales ., aluminio ., y tambien  lo del vidrio​ En cuanto a los metales ., fundir aluminio para crear., pequeñas piezas ., sin mecanizado posterior​ Se que se usa un metodo que se llama "a cera perdida"., que consiste ., en crear la matriz o pieza original en cera dura​ Luego esas piezas ., se colocan el cadena ( se unen con un cilindro de cera) ., se las "pinta" con ceramica en polvo​ Se hornea la ceramica., y queda el mode hecho para la fundicion ., el acabado de las piezas ., es espectacular (cuidando que la "colada" no tenga tantas impurezas)​ En cuanto al vidrio ., mi idea es hacer lentes ., para los efecto de luces ., que aca no se consiguen ., el vidrio podria ser VK ( pirex) ., pero no se si se consigue fundirlo en el microndas​


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

*Siempre* es vidrio amigo, así que sí.

Lo que no sé, es si va a lograr el pulido superficial:
Primero, por la superficie del molde.
Segundo, por que el vidrio al enfriarse, necesita hacerlo muy muy muy lentamente, para que no se agriete, ni se opaque la superficie.

En cuanto a la cera perdida, se puede hacer un molde de goma, inyectar la cera en el, retocar la pieza, y por último se la rodea de una mezcla de yeso y  porcelana molida(se puede usar polvo de ladrillo, pero es de menor calidad) de la consistencia de una pasta, que se deja secar al menos un día.
Y luego se puede calentar paralelamente al metal, para que ese molde no estalle al llenarlo.

Por cierto, el aluminio se puede fundir en un fuego de leña, avivado con un secador de pelo.
Solo hay que hacer el fuego en un recipiente(valde de hojalata de 20 litros, recubierto en sus paredes, con al menos 6 cm de arcilla o barro refractario.

Me parece que anajesusa,  puso un modelo de eso.

El truco para que no queden impurezas en la pieza, es hacer un bollo de cera conectado a la pieza, y que tenga al menos un 50% de su tamaño.
Este extra, debe ir en el molde final, en un nivel superior al de la pieza misma, esto es para que las burbujas arrastren las impurezas hacia allí.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 15, 2015)

Hola amigaso querido 





p p p dijo:


> *Siempre* es vidrio amigo, así que sí.
> 
> Lo que no sé, es si va a lograr el pulido superficial:
> Primero, por la superficie del molde.
> ...


 Bueno ., yo vi como hacian el molde de una péqueña pieza ., tomaban la pieza terminada ., con el mecanizado listo y sin errores​ Luego ., le sacaban el "negativo o contenedor " ., en porcelana fria o panamina (tenia varias secciones para desarmarla) y sacar la pieza de cera​ Me llamo la atencion ., lo perfecta que queda la pieza en cera ., era un engranaje de no mas de 26mm de diametro y paso milimetrico​ Una vez que teian el contenedor ., sacaban varias de una forma rapida ., y pude comprobar ., que hasta copia la pequeñas imperfecciones​ En cuanto al vidrio ., pienso que es lo mismo ., porque son semi esferas o casquetes ., y la parte que se deja para pulir es la plana​ Como lo hacen en las opticas ., y se pule con disco y cuero de vaca​ Me decian que la ceramica era en polvo y la aplicaban con soplete ., pero no te podria dar mas datos esa parte no la vi​


----------



## anajesusa (Sep 15, 2015)

si haces alguna prueba con la cera perdida pone algún hilo para ver como se hace, yo vi algunas piezas por internet pero no me parece que tuvieran buen acabado. 
Para ppp, creo que este modelo de horno se calienta muchísimo mas rápido si puedo el finde hago alguna prueba colocando un crisol de cerámica y derritiendo aluminio para ver cuanto tarda, creo que va a ser mucho menos tiempo que con el crisol, al minuto se ve por el canal que el horno esta al rojo vivo


----------

